# Steering Wheel Recommendation For Forza etc



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm after a bit of advice from the wise ones here regarding getting my a daughter a steering wheel for her Xbox One/Forza Horizon 3 sessions. I've had a quick look and price seems to vary so much. I don't want to spend silly money, but also don't want to buy a cheap rubbish one. Any recommendations at all please?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a ps4 and I know the current wheels for the average user that won't fall apart easily are the thrustmaster t300 and logitech G29. I think for xbox the logitech equivalent is a G920. These aren't really cheap wheels but also aren't anywhere near top of the line as you can literally spend thousands. Don't be fooled into buying cheaper argos wheels as in my experience they break easy and fall apart. I have had a Thrustmaster t500rs wheel for 6 years no issues. I have a cheap wheel from argos and it lasted 6months.

Like with anything you get what you pay for and it comes down to budget and how serious the usage will be. In general the more metal parts the better. Also with the thrustmaster it is up-gradable in terms of buying better all metal pedals.

I know lots of online league racers who use the above two wheels and report no issues after 12 months of serious and prolonged use.

One final thought is how old is your daughter? My 7 year old uses my wheel and I have to be careful because with force feedback on full it will literally break his wrist so make sure to supervise initially to dial in the correct settings.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

tmitch45 said:


> I have a ps4 and I know the current wheels for the average user that won't fall apart easily are the thrustmaster t300 and logitech G29. I think for xbox the logitech equivalent is a G920. These aren't really cheap wheels but also aren't anywhere near top of the line as you can literally spend thousands. Don't be fooled into buying cheaper argos wheels as in my experience they break easy and fall apart. I have had a Thrustmaster t500rs wheel for 6 years no issues. I have a cheap wheel from argos and it lasted 6months.
> 
> Like with anything you get what you pay for and it comes down to budget and how serious the usage will be. In general the more metal parts the better. Also with the thrustmaster it is up-gradable in terms of buying better all metal pedals.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your help and advice, I have pencilled in the Thrustmaster 
range as they do seem really well made. My daughter is 11 so hopefully she'll be fine with the force feedback, but in some ways I think its good that you get strong feedback as it will teach her that she can't just crash into things and get away with it:driver:

Thanks again for your advice:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

ncd said:


> Thanks for your help and advice, I have pencilled in the Thrustmaster
> range as they do seem really well made. My daughter is 11 so hopefully she'll be fine with the force feedback, but in some ways I think its good that you get strong feedback as it will teach her that she can't just crash into things and get away with it:driver:
> 
> Thanks again for your advice:thumb:


No problem mate and when she gets serious build one of these like I did for my son (me) lol


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

tmitch45 said:


> No problem mate and when she gets serious build one of these like I did for my son (me) lol


Oh wow, that looks brilliant. I would definitely have something like that but unfortunately our living room where the Xbox sits is to small and also don't think the wife would to impressed


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I know mate. I wanted one for as while and they were very expensive and huge. The wife said I could have one if it could be put away in the under stairs cupboard so I designed this which is on wheels and gets stored away when not in use. My ps4 is also in the lounge and this works well Just wheel it out to play then pack it away in seconds.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My lad has a similar set up, with the G29 (i think), pedals and gear shifts. Sits on a really good frame that doesn't take up too much room. I'll ask him the details later if i remember.


----------



## PHB1969 (Jul 13, 2017)

One key thing as noted by others is having a secure mount for the wheel otherwise playing is a nightmare. It's possible to clamp to tables etc but this isn't always practical. In the past before buying my rig, I used an ironing board as the legs pivot to allow the height to adjust. It's not brilliant but better than nothing.


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

I have cheap thrust master for forza and my comment would be spend proper money on it, get the more expensive thrust master as its feedback is better. mine has a dead zone they say doesn't exist but makes it very hard to truely drive cars. My real life skill level includes drifting caterham cars very well and big V8 cars in the US, I find it almost impossible to drift anything on the cheap thrust master, I have heard forza 7 should be way better for steering wheels so maybe it's the game.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

